

The worst day of a CIO's life, if your CIO isn't good at their job - Dylanlacey
http://searchcio.techtarget.com.au/news/2240024758/The-worst-day-of-a-CIOs-life

======
dasil003
This is horrifyingly devoid of content. I mean is this supposed to be useful
to someone? I shudder to think of who that person might be and what
responsibilities they might have.

